# Anyone Have Any Veal Recipes?



## High_Gravity

I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?


----------



## AquaAthena

High_Gravity said:


> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?


Hey there High_Gravity.   I have been hoping to see you again. I know you love to cook and here is a great veal piccata receipe. I DO love veal piccata. Capers and lemon. 

Food Network Recipes Easy Cooking Techniques
parmigiana-reggiano-recipe.html


----------



## R.D.

Veal Piccata

1/2 cup all purpose flour
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
4 veal scallops, about 3/4 pound, pounded to a thickness of 1/8-inch
1 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil
4 tablespoons butter
1 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup chicken broth
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoon capers, drained




1. Season veal with salt and pepper and dredge in flour, shaking off excess. Heat 2 tbsp. butter and oil in a 12" skillet over medium-high heat. Working in batches, add veal, and cook, turning once, until golden brown, about 3 minutes. Transfer to a serving platter, and set aside.

2. Add wine to skillet, and cook, scraping bottom of pan until reduced by half, about 3 minutes. Add broth and bring to a boil and  reduce by half Add remaining butter, juice, and capers and season with salt and pepper. Pour sauce over veal and serve immediately.


----------



## BillyP

Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?


----------



## mdk

R.D. said:


> Veal Piccata
> 
> 1/2 cup all purpose flour
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 1/2 teaspoon black pepper
> 4 veal scallops, about 3/4 pound, pounded to a thickness of 1/8-inch
> 1 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 4 tablespoons butter
> 1 cup dry white wine
> 1/2 cup chicken broth
> 2 tablespoons lemon juice
> 2 tablespoon capers, drained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Season veal with salt and pepper and dredge in flour, shaking off excess. Heat 2 tbsp. butter and oil in a 12" skillet over medium-high heat. Working in batches, add veal, and cook, turning once, until golden brown, about 3 minutes. Transfer to a serving platter, and set aside.
> 
> 2. Add wine to skillet, and cook, scraping bottom of pan until reduced by half, about 3 minutes. Add broth and bring to a boil and  reduce by half Add remaining butter, juice, and capers and season with salt and pepper. Pour sauce over veal and serve immediately.



This Veal Piccata recipe is amazing. I used to make it back in the day when I ate veal. Delish!


----------



## pismoe

I don't eat much veal , I like it well enough though .   I'd generally cook it like any other meat .


----------



## martybegan

BillyP said:


> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?



But they cook so well, and take up such flavor, so, meh.

I'll make sure to cook my veal chops with some Fois Gras next time.


----------



## martybegan

Try this Osso Buco recipe for veal shanks. 

Osso Buco - Recipe File - Cooking For Engineers


----------



## Mr. H.

Dang I love veal but never cook it at home. Order it in restaurants when I can.
The Mrs. avoids it like the plague, along with lamb. She's a kooky Lib.


----------



## BillyP

martybegan said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they cook so well, and take up such flavor, so, meh.
> 
> I'll make sure to cook my veal chops with some Fois Gras next time.
Click to expand...

lol. As long as you know that you're being a dick.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BillyP said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they cook so well, and take up such flavor, so, meh.
> 
> I'll make sure to cook my veal chops with some Fois Gras next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. As long as you know that you're being a dick.
Click to expand...


Needless to say, I would never eat veal and as we see here, there are people who want to be cruel, are too cowardly to do it themselves but jump at the chance to pay someone else to do it for them - as in veal, fois gras, etc. 

BUT as cruelty goes, veal may actually be somewhat less cruel than other kinds of flesh. 

True that the calves are horribly abused for their entire lives, they're kept sick, starved of real food in favor of a pap that barely keeps them alive, constantly leaking liquid stool, unable to stand up because they're so weak but their misery lasts only a relatively few weeks or months.

In contrast, dairy, factory farmed eggs, factory farmed meat of other animals suffer intense cruelty for their entire lives. Dairy is among the worst because it goes on for years. Battery chickens usually die after about 1 year because they're just worn out. 

If you want to eat flesh, buy from a local ranch where the animals live on grass and are slaughtered on the spot. 

For those who, like the posts above, like the cruelty but won't do it themselves, buy from a large supermarket. That way, you not only get the cruelty, you also get lot of the drugs and hormones that we now know are very harmful to adults and even more so to children.

And be sure to stop at McDonald's on the way home.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mr. H. said:


> Dang I love veal but never cook it at home. Order it in restaurants when I can.
> The Mrs. avoids it like the plague, along with lamb. She's a kooky Lib.



So, you're saying RWs are just naturally cruel?

Interesting.


----------



## martybegan

Luddly Neddite said:


> Needless to say, I would never eat veal and as we see here, there are people who want to be cruel, are too cowardly to do it themselves but jump at the chance to pay someone else to do it for them - as in veal, fois gras, etc.
> 
> BUT as cruelty goes, veal may actually be somewhat less cruel than other kinds of flesh.
> 
> True that the calves are horribly abused for their entire lives, they're kept sick, starved of real food in favor of a pap that barely keeps them alive, constantly leaking liquid stool, unable to stand up because they're so weak but their misery lasts only a relatively few weeks or months.
> 
> In contrast, dairy, factory farmed eggs, factory farmed meat of other animals suffer intense cruelty for their entire lives. Dairy is among the worst because it goes on for years. Battery chickens usually die after about 1 year because they're just worn out.
> 
> If you want to eat flesh, buy from a local ranch where the animals live on grass and are slaughtered on the spot.
> 
> For those who, like the posts above, like the cruelty but won't do it themselves, buy from a large supermarket. That way, you not only get the cruelty, you also get lot of the drugs and hormones that we now know are very harmful to adults and even more so to children.
> 
> And be sure to stop at McDonald's on the way home.



its less about the animals, and more about the pompous self righteous asses such as yourself waxing on about other people's eating habits.

You go on about not caring, but your multi-paragraph screed betrays that you do. 

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Here's a good veal recipe:

Cook and eat.  Its veal!  It just tastes good.

P.S. I'm a liberal, but veal, foie gras, and eggs taste good.


----------



## R.D.

mdk said:


> This Veal Piccata recipe is amazing. I used to make it back in the day when I ate veal. Delish!


Chicken too  Mmmmmmmm


----------



## mdk

R.D. said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Veal Piccata recipe is amazing. I used to make it back in the day when I ate veal. Delish!
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken too  Mmmmmmmm
Click to expand...


Oh my word yes! I'll have to post the recipe I have here once I get back into town. It's in my recipe book at home. It's out of sight delish!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they cook so well, and take up such flavor, so, meh.
> 
> I'll make sure to cook my veal chops with some Fois Gras next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. As long as you know that you're being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I would never eat veal and as we see here, there are people who want to be cruel, are too cowardly to do it themselves but jump at the chance to pay someone else to do it for them - as in veal, fois gras, etc.
> 
> BUT as cruelty goes, veal may actually be somewhat less cruel than other kinds of flesh.
> 
> True that the calves are horribly abused for their entire lives, they're kept sick, starved of real food in favor of a pap that barely keeps them alive, constantly leaking liquid stool, unable to stand up because they're so weak but their misery lasts only a relatively few weeks or months.
> 
> In contrast, dairy, factory farmed eggs, factory farmed meat of other animals suffer intense cruelty for their entire lives. Dairy is among the worst because it goes on for years. Battery chickens usually die after about 1 year because they're just worn out.
> 
> If you want to eat flesh, buy from a local ranch where the animals live on grass and are slaughtered on the spot.
> 
> For those who, like the posts above, like the cruelty but won't do it themselves, buy from a large supermarket. That way, you not only get the cruelty, you also get lot of the drugs and hormones that we now know are very harmful to adults and even more so to children.
> 
> And be sure to stop at McDonald's on the way home.
Click to expand...



  Come on duddly...you dont hear us complaining when you eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## boedicca

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I would never eat veal and as we see here, there are people who want to be cruel, are too cowardly to do it themselves but jump at the chance to pay someone else to do it for them - as in veal, fois gras, etc.
> 
> BUT as cruelty goes, veal may actually be somewhat less cruel than other kinds of flesh.
> 
> True that the calves are horribly abused for their entire lives, they're kept sick, starved of real food in favor of a pap that barely keeps them alive, constantly leaking liquid stool, unable to stand up because they're so weak but their misery lasts only a relatively few weeks or months.
> 
> In contrast, dairy, factory farmed eggs, factory farmed meat of other animals suffer intense cruelty for their entire lives. Dairy is among the worst because it goes on for years. Battery chickens usually die after about 1 year because they're just worn out.
> 
> If you want to eat flesh, buy from a local ranch where the animals live on grass and are slaughtered on the spot.
> 
> For those who, like the posts above, like the cruelty but won't do it themselves, buy from a large supermarket. That way, you not only get the cruelty, you also get lot of the drugs and hormones that we now know are very harmful to adults and even more so to children.
> 
> And be sure to stop at McDonald's on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the animals, and more about the pompous self righteous asses such as yourself waxing on about other people's eating habits.
> 
> You go on about not caring, but your multi-paragraph screed betrays that you do.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
Click to expand...



Luddly is sorely misinformed.  It is possible to buy humanly raised free range veal, just like other meats.

I find grilled veal chops to be quite delicious.  Just rub with a bit of olive oil, sprinkle salt and pep, and grill.


----------



## boedicca

Coloradomtnman said:


> Here's a good veal recipe:
> 
> Cook and eat.  Its veal!  It just tastes good.
> 
> P.S. I'm a liberal, but veal, foie gras, and eggs taste good.




I really miss foie gras.  The PC Nazis outlawed the sale of it in CA, so a friend occasionally smuggles some in from France for us.  The canned stuff, however, is not as good as the fresh, seared version.


----------



## BillyP

Veal and foie gras are for people who have no morals and don't care about their own health. Real winners!


----------



## Coloradomtnman

BillyP said:


> Veal and foie gras are for people who have no morals and don't care about their own health. Real winners!



Everyone has their own failings.  There are many, many enjoyable things which are bad for your health and some or many might find to be not of the highest morality.

But, veal tastes good; foie gras is heavenly; and the occasional glance at a young woman's curvaceousness are some of the little things which make a man's life a brighter, happier one so that he may have the cheerful disposition and subsequent motivation to volunteer, or donate to charity, or some other such good deed.  Or not.  Who knows?

But, there it is...


----------



## Coloradomtnman

boedicca said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I would never eat veal and as we see here, there are people who want to be cruel, are too cowardly to do it themselves but jump at the chance to pay someone else to do it for them - as in veal, fois gras, etc.
> 
> BUT as cruelty goes, veal may actually be somewhat less cruel than other kinds of flesh.
> 
> True that the calves are horribly abused for their entire lives, they're kept sick, starved of real food in favor of a pap that barely keeps them alive, constantly leaking liquid stool, unable to stand up because they're so weak but their misery lasts only a relatively few weeks or months.
> 
> In contrast, dairy, factory farmed eggs, factory farmed meat of other animals suffer intense cruelty for their entire lives. Dairy is among the worst because it goes on for years. Battery chickens usually die after about 1 year because they're just worn out.
> 
> If you want to eat flesh, buy from a local ranch where the animals live on grass and are slaughtered on the spot.
> 
> For those who, like the posts above, like the cruelty but won't do it themselves, buy from a large supermarket. That way, you not only get the cruelty, you also get lot of the drugs and hormones that we now know are very harmful to adults and even more so to children.
> 
> And be sure to stop at McDonald's on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its less about the animals, and more about the pompous self righteous asses such as yourself waxing on about other people's eating habits.
> 
> You go on about not caring, but your multi-paragraph screed betrays that you do.
> 
> Too bad, so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly is sorely misinformed.  It is possible to buy humanly raised free range veal, just like other meats.
> 
> I find grilled veal chops to be quite delicious.  Just rub with a bit of olive oil, sprinkle salt and pep, and grill.
Click to expand...


Heck, skip the pepper and just do some coarse sea salt.  Trust me: good meat needs nothing more.


----------



## Disir

BillyP said:


> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?


Eat Wild - Find Your State


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I believe that if we demand that our food be humanely raised, humanely transported and humanely slaughtered, we can change the way our so-called food producers operate. 

Is it really too much to demand that animals be treated well? Killed well?

One thing for sure, you do not demand it and if you don't demand that your food not be full of drugs, hormones, garbage that no one would willingly eat, the industry will not change. 

Its just that simple.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> I believe that if we demand that our food be humanely raised, humanely transported and humanely slaughtered, we can change the way our so-called food producers operate.
> 
> Is it really too much to demand that animals be treated well? Killed well?
> 
> One thing for sure, you do not demand it and if you don't demand that your food not be full of drugs, hormones, garbage that no one would willingly eat, the industry will not change.
> 
> Its just that simple.



 Hmmm...I buy organic meats and veggies all the time. Of course you pay a premium for em. And they usually aren't as pretty as some of the factory farm stuff but they definitely taste better.
   So whats the problem?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if we demand that our food be humanely raised, humanely transported and humanely slaughtered, we can change the way our so-called food producers operate.
> 
> Is it really too much to demand that animals be treated well? Killed well?
> 
> One thing for sure, you do not demand it and if you don't demand that your food not be full of drugs, hormones, garbage that no one would willingly eat, the industry will not change.
> 
> Its just that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I buy organic meats and veggies all the time. Of course you pay a premium for em. And they usually aren't as pretty as some of the factory farm stuff but they definitely taste better.
> So whats the problem?
Click to expand...


Well, first, they're probably not actually organic. In the US, we have very little organic food available for livestock. 

But, that's not the issue I am addressing. 

See my post that you are replying to. My concern is the overwhelming and brutal cruelty inherent in our livestock industry. 

An easy way to look at this is to ask yourself if everything you know about the way livestock is treated - the way they are grown, transported and slaughtered - 

Ask yourself if you would be okay with all of that being done to a puppy. 

And then remember that if any of that were actually done to a puppy, the perpetrator would go to jail. 

There is no protection for so-called "food' animals. 

For that matter, there is no protection for "research" animals either but that's for another thread.


----------



## BillyP

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that if we demand that our food be humanely raised, humanely transported and humanely slaughtered, we can change the way our so-called food producers operate.
> 
> Is it really too much to demand that animals be treated well? Killed well?
> 
> One thing for sure, you do not demand it and if you don't demand that your food not be full of drugs, hormones, garbage that no one would willingly eat, the industry will not change.
> 
> Its just that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I buy organic meats and veggies all the time. Of course you pay a premium for em. And they usually aren't as pretty as some of the factory farm stuff but they definitely taste better.
> So whats the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first, they're probably not actually organic. In the US, we have very little organic food available for livestock.
> 
> But, that's not the issue I am addressing.
> 
> See my post that you are replying to. My concern is the overwhelming and brutal cruelty inherent in our livestock industry.
> 
> An easy way to look at this is to ask yourself if everything you know about the way livestock is treated - the way they are grown, transported and slaughtered -
> 
> Ask yourself if you would be okay with all of that being done to a puppy.
> 
> And then remember that if any of that were actually done to a puppy, the perpetrator would go to jail.
> 
> There is no protection for so-called "food' animals.
> 
> For that matter, there is no protection for "research" animals either but that's for another thread.
Click to expand...

Vote with your money, don't eat meat.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?



I don't really eat veal often, but I do sometimes buy ground veal and add it to hamburger meat and ground pork and make meatballs out of it.  They are really good.  I just make them like I would normally make meatballs, but they just seem more tasty when you add three meats instead of just one.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really eat veal often, but I do sometimes buy ground veal and add it to hamburger meat and ground pork and make meatballs out of it.  They are really good.  I just make them like I would normally make meatballs, but they just seem more tasty when you add three meats instead of just one.
Click to expand...


You mix the veal with other meats and make it into meatballs?!

Sacrilege!!!  Burn her!  Burrrrrrrn herrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really eat veal often, but I do sometimes buy ground veal and add it to hamburger meat and ground pork and make meatballs out of it.  They are really good.  I just make them like I would normally make meatballs, but they just seem more tasty when you add three meats instead of just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mix the veal with other meats and make it into meatballs?!
> 
> Sacrilege!!!  Burn her!  Burrrrrrrn herrrrrrrrrrrr!
Click to expand...


Yes, meatballs are better that way.  Have you ever had them?


----------



## High_Gravity

AquaAthena said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there High_Gravity.   I have been hoping to see you again. I know you love to cook and here is a great veal piccata receipe. I DO love veal piccata. Capers and lemon.
> 
> Food Network Recipes Easy Cooking Techniques
> parmigiana-reggiano-recipe.html
Click to expand...

 
That looks really good thank you.


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really eat veal often, but I do sometimes buy ground veal and add it to hamburger meat and ground pork and make meatballs out of it.  They are really good.  I just make them like I would normally make meatballs, but they just seem more tasty when you add three meats instead of just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mix the veal with other meats and make it into meatballs?!
> 
> Sacrilege!!!  Burn her!  Burrrrrrrn herrrrrrrrrrrr!
Click to expand...


Here's a recipe for 3-meat meatballs.  This isn't MY recipe.  Mine is a secret.  Lol!  Actually, this is the authentic Italian method to make meatballs.  Only Americans use just hamburger in their meatballs.  The 3 meats give the meatballs a tenderness and another dimension of flavor.  

Excellent Meatballs Recipe Anne Burrell Food Network

And here's another.  

Nonna s Old Country Italian Meatballs Recipe by festeitaliano Epicurious.com


----------



## High_Gravity

R.D. said:


> Veal Piccata
> 
> 1/2 cup all purpose flour
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 1/2 teaspoon black pepper
> 4 veal scallops, about 3/4 pound, pounded to a thickness of 1/8-inch
> 1 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 4 tablespoons butter
> 1 cup dry white wine
> 1/2 cup chicken broth
> 2 tablespoons lemon juice
> 2 tablespoon capers, drained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Season veal with salt and pepper and dredge in flour, shaking off excess. Heat 2 tbsp. butter and oil in a 12" skillet over medium-high heat. Working in batches, add veal, and cook, turning once, until golden brown, about 3 minutes. Transfer to a serving platter, and set aside.
> 
> 2. Add wine to skillet, and cook, scraping bottom of pan until reduced by half, about 3 minutes. Add broth and bring to a boil and  reduce by half Add remaining butter, juice, and capers and season with salt and pepper. Pour sauce over veal and serve immediately.


 
This is exactly like my Tilapia Piccata with white wine sauce recipe except with veal!


----------



## High_Gravity

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they cook so well, and take up such flavor, so, meh.
> 
> I'll make sure to cook my veal chops with some Fois Gras next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. As long as you know that you're being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I would never eat veal and as we see here, there are people who want to be cruel, are too cowardly to do it themselves but jump at the chance to pay someone else to do it for them - as in veal, fois gras, etc.
> 
> BUT as cruelty goes, veal may actually be somewhat less cruel than other kinds of flesh.
> 
> True that the calves are horribly abused for their entire lives, they're kept sick, starved of real food in favor of a pap that barely keeps them alive, constantly leaking liquid stool, unable to stand up because they're so weak but their misery lasts only a relatively few weeks or months.
> 
> In contrast, dairy, factory farmed eggs, factory farmed meat of other animals suffer intense cruelty for their entire lives. Dairy is among the worst because it goes on for years. Battery chickens usually die after about 1 year because they're just worn out.
> 
> If you want to eat flesh, buy from a local ranch where the animals live on grass and are slaughtered on the spot.
> 
> For those who, like the posts above, like the cruelty but won't do it themselves, buy from a large supermarket. That way, you not only get the cruelty, you also get lot of the drugs and hormones that we now know are very harmful to adults and even more so to children.
> 
> And be sure to stop at McDonald's on the way home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on duddly...you dont hear us complaining when you eat a bag of dicks.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

BillyP said:


> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?


----------



## ChrisL

BillyP said:


> Vote with your money, don't eat meat.



Oh, good God!  People eat meat because it's delicious and we are omnivores.  If you want to deprive yourself of delicious meat, you go ahead, but just remember . . .


----------



## BillyP

ChrisL said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote with your money, don't eat meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good God!  People eat meat because it's delicious and we are omnivores.  If you want to deprive yourself of delicious meat, you go ahead, but just remember . . .
Click to expand...

That's about the level of debate from meat eaters, a Homer Simpson quote.


----------



## ChrisL

BillyP said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote with your money, don't eat meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good God!  People eat meat because it's delicious and we are omnivores.  If you want to deprive yourself of delicious meat, you go ahead, but just remember . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about the level of debate from meat eaters, a Homer Simpson quote.
Click to expand...


It's true.  Who would really enjoy a cook-out at a vegetarian's house where the food is lame and sucks?  Nobody, that's who.  Those who do show up and eat, are just being polite.


----------



## ChrisL

There is a good REASON why there are not a lot of vegetarians.  Lol!


----------



## boedicca

Luddly Neddite said:


> I believe that if we demand that our food be humanely raised, humanely transported and humanely slaughtered, we can change the way our so-called food producers operate.
> 
> Is it really too much to demand that animals be treated well? Killed well?
> 
> One thing for sure, you do not demand it and if you don't demand that your food not be full of drugs, hormones, garbage that no one would willingly eat, the industry will not change.
> 
> Its just that simple.




Then buy pink veal...that's an indication of humanely raised veal.


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really eat veal often, but I do sometimes buy ground veal and add it to hamburger meat and ground pork and make meatballs out of it.  They are really good.  I just make them like I would normally make meatballs, but they just seem more tasty when you add three meats instead of just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mix the veal with other meats and make it into meatballs?!
> 
> Sacrilege!!!  Burn her!  Burrrrrrrn herrrrrrrrrrrr!
Click to expand...


You know what else is really good?  Venison meatballs!  Of course, when you make venison meatballs, you HAVE to add hamburger or pork or something for the fat content because venison has next to no fat and is very lean.  You need that fat to make a juicy and tender meatball.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> There is a good REASON why there are not a lot of vegetarians.  Lol!



Indeed.

You are what you eat!


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really eat veal often, but I do sometimes buy ground veal and add it to hamburger meat and ground pork and make meatballs out of it.  They are really good.  I just make them like I would normally make meatballs, but they just seem more tasty when you add three meats instead of just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mix the veal with other meats and make it into meatballs?!
> 
> Sacrilege!!!  Burn her!  Burrrrrrrn herrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what else is really good?  Venison meatballs!  Of course, when you make venison meatballs, you HAVE to add hamburger or pork or something for the fat content because venison has next to no fat and is very lean.  You need that fat to make a juicy and tender meatball.
Click to expand...


Yep.  Meat gets its flavor from the fat.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good REASON why there are not a lot of vegetarians.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> You are what you eat!
Click to expand...


    A vegetable or a meatball!


----------



## Samson

BillyP said:


> Veal are abused baby cows which are kept in a small crate so they can't turn around or walk, so that their muscles are like mush. Do you have zero morals brah?



Veal is very tender.

Happily there are many like BillyP who object to the treatment of domesticated animals. They ensure there's a plentiful supply for the rest of us. I often will find ground veal at 75% off, allowing me to buy it at between $1-2/lb.

Ground veal makes great meatballs.


----------



## boedicca

I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.


----------



## ChrisL

Billy, et al, you'd better stop using toothpaste, and for Animal's sake!  Get off that computer!  Lol!  

20 Everyday Items that Contain Animal Ingredients - RooGirl


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.



Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).


----------



## ChrisL

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. *Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it *however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
Click to expand...


You have slaves?    Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Samson

ChrisL said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. *Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it *however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have slaves?    Isn't that illegal?
Click to expand...


Yes, don't tell anyone.



As far as the government is concerned, I have "dependents."


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know if I've ever had ground lamb, but I have had lamb chops and leg of lamb, and both are delicious.  Usually they are served with mint jelly.  Yum!


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
Click to expand...


This is so yummy:


Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:

  1 lb ground lamb
  2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
  4 cloves garlic
  1/2 cup parsley leaves
  2 tsp cumin
  2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
  2 tsp paprika
  1/4 tsp cinnamon
  1 tsp tabasco sauce
  Salt and pepper to taste
  juice of 1 lemon

Directions:

Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.

Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil

Yogurt Sauce:

  1 cup plain yogurt
  3 green onions, minced
  1 tsp dried dill
  1 tsp rice wine vinegar
  1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
  1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
  Salt and pepper to taste.

Directions:

  Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.

Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
Click to expand...


What is Ros al Hanout?  Some kind of spice?  I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
Click to expand...


_*Ras el hanout*_  is not the leader of ISIS.

_The mixture may consist of over a dozen spices. Commonly used ingredients include __cardamom__, __clove__, __cinnamon__, ground __chili peppers__, __coriander__, __cumin__, __peppercorn__, __paprika__, __fenugreek__, and __turmeric__. Some spices may be particular to the region, such as __ash berries__, __chufa__, __grains of paradise__, __orris root__, __monk's pepper__, __cubebs__, or dried __rosebud__. Ingredients may be toasted before being ground and mixed together_​


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Ros al Hanout?  Some kind of spice?  I've never heard of it before.
Click to expand...


Ras al Hanout is a spice blend - and it can vary.  It means "head of the shop", or the best spices.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Ros al Hanout?  Some kind of spice?  I've never heard of it before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ras al Hanout is a spice blend - and it can vary.  It means "head of the shop", or the best spices.
Click to expand...


I wonder if that's available at regular grocery stores, or do you have to get it at a specialty shop or online or something?  I love spices and I'm always looking at them when I go shopping.  I've never noticed that one before, and that's why I ask.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ras al Hanout is a spice blend - and it can vary.  It means "head of the shop", or the best spices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's available at regular grocery stores, or do you have to get it at a specialty shop or online or something?  I love spices and I'm always looking at them when I go shopping.  I've never noticed that one before, and that's why I ask.
Click to expand...


I can find it at my local market, but I live in a foodie area.

You can get it on Amazon, too.


----------



## High_Gravity

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
Click to expand...

 
This sounds absolutely delicious!


----------



## Pennywise

I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.


----------



## boedicca

Pennywise said:


> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.



Pink veal is raised humanely, and quite delicious.


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds absolutely delicious!
Click to expand...



It is. I took the original recipe and amped up the spices - I like a lot of flavor.


----------



## High_Gravity

boedicca said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds absolutely delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is. I took the original recipe and amped up the spices - I like a lot of flavor.
Click to expand...

 
I have a similar recipe for kefta except it is Egyptian and uses ground beef my mom has been using it for years, this recipe uses tomato and potatoes too tho.


----------



## Pennywise

boedicca said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink veal is raised humanely, and quite delicious.
Click to expand...


I'll have to look for that then, thanks. Veal Parm is about the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ras al Hanout is a spice blend - and it can vary.  It means "head of the shop", or the best spices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's available at regular grocery stores, or do you have to get it at a specialty shop or online or something?  I love spices and I'm always looking at them when I go shopping.  I've never noticed that one before, and that's why I ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can find it at my local market, but I live in a foodie area.
> 
> You can get it on Amazon, too.
Click to expand...


A new grocery store is supposed to be opening up soon in my area.  In the meantime, I've been shopping at Walmart to save money.  Of course, they wouldn't have it there.  When the new store opens, I'll be looking for that spice for the recipe you posted.  It sounds really good.  I could go to Whole Foods, but that is quite a travel for me just for a spice.


----------



## ChrisL

Pennywise said:


> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.



It is, and I've heard the horror stories.  I still eat it.  I refuse to watch the morbid videos that vegetarians like to post for fear that it would ruin my appetite.  Some animals are food.  I would also prefer a more humane method of killing them, but they are going to do it in the most efficient and cost effective way I assume.  A lot of other methods that might be more humane could also ruin the meat, or some of it anyway.  I don't see why they can't at least bonk them on the head first or something.  Or maybe they do . . . I don't know.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like lamb meat balls, too.  I'm making them (kefta) for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground lamb is another of those meats I always find with special discounted prices, but unlike veal, it really requires a developed taste: It is not beef-like. It is not pork-like. I is not turkey-like. One had better be very careful serving lamb only to people who like lamb. Many, including The Slaves, will simply not eat it however much I disguise it (typically in Moussaka).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so yummy:
> 
> 
> Moroccan Kefta with Cucumber Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 lb ground lamb
> 2 scallions (or some white onion) white parts only
> 4 cloves garlic
> 1/2 cup parsley leaves
> 2 tsp cumin
> 2 tsp Ras Al Hanout
> 2 tsp paprika
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon
> 1 tsp tabasco sauce
> Salt and pepper to taste
> juice of 1 lemon
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Chop and mix all ingredients  except lamb in a food processor.    Break up lamb in a bowl, add the choppes stuff, and mix together by hand.
> 
> Make into meatballs, and chill.  Can either put on skewers to grill, or fry in a bit of olive oil
> 
> Yogurt Sauce:
> 
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 3 green onions, minced
> 1 tsp dried dill
> 1 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 cucumber,peeled seeded and coarsley grated (about 1 cup)
> 1 medium tomato,peeled, seeded and chopped
> Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine all ingredients and pour into a serving bowl. Refrigerate for a hour before serving.
> 
> Use yogurt sauce as a garnish with meat balls.  I also like to have some Harissa on the side (Mustapha's is the best).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds absolutely delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is. I took the original recipe and amped up the spices - I like a lot of flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a similar recipe for kefta except it is Egyptian and uses ground beef my mom has been using it for years, this recipe uses tomato and potatoes too tho.
Click to expand...


You can make veal chili too!  Here's a recipe.  Geez, it doesn't get much easier than this recipe!  


VEAL CHILI6 oz. ground veal
1 c. tomato puree
4 oz. can tomato with liquid
6 oz. onions, chopped
1 tsp. garlic chips or salt
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. oregano
1 tbsp. flour
8 oz. canned chili beans


Brown veal. Combine remaining ingredients except for beans to make sauce. Cook for 15 minutes or until thick. Add veal, drained kidney beans and serve over rice, if desired. Serves 2.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, how could I forget about veal marsala?  Delicious!  

Veal Marsala Recipe Giada De Laurentiis Food Network






Ingredients
8 veal cutlets (about 3 ounces each)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 to 3 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 to 4 tablespoons olive oil
1 large shallot, finely chopped
2 to 4 garlic cloves, smashed
2 ounces assorted mushrooms, sliced
1/2 cup sweet Marsala
3/4 cup low-salt chicken broth
Leaves from 1 fresh rosemary sprig
Directions
Sprinkle the veal with salt and pepper. Melt 1 tablespoon of butter and 1 tablespoon of oil in a heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Add 4 veal cutlets and cook until golden brown, about 1 1/2 minutes per side. Transfer the veal to a plate. Add another tablespoon of butter and oil, if necessary. Repeat with the remaining 4 cutlets. Set the cutlets aside.

Add 1 tablespoon of oil to the skillet. Add the shallot and garlic. Saute until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add a tablespoon of the olive oil, if necessary. Add the mushrooms and saute until tender and the juices evaporate, about 3 minutes. Season with salt. Add the Marsala. Simmer until the Marsala reduces by half, about 2 minutes. Add the broth and the rosemary leaves. Simmer until reduced by half, about 4 minutes. Return the veal to the skillet. Pour in all of the pan juices. Cook just until heated through, turning to coat, about 1 minute. Stir the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter into the sauce. Season the sauce with salt and pepper, to taste.

Using tongs, transfer the veal to plates. Spoon the sauce over the veal and serve.

Read more at: Veal Marsala Recipe Giada De Laurentiis Food Network


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pennywise said:


> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.



How can you say you would beat a baby to the point of bleeding but say you wouldn't eat veal?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, and I've heard the horror stories.  I still eat it.  I refuse to watch the morbid videos that vegetarians like to post for fear that it would ruin my appetite.  Some animals are food.  I would also prefer a more humane method of killing them, but they are going to do it in the most efficient and cost effective way I assume.  A lot of other methods that might be more humane could also ruin the meat, or some of it anyway.  I don't see why they can't at least bonk them on the head first or something.  Or maybe they do . . . I don't know.
Click to expand...


You say you don't know.
You asssume.
You choose to remain ignorant. 
And you still eat it. 
You CHOOSE to support absolutely mind numbing cruelty.

Strictly speaking, "some animals" are not food for humans. If you CHOOSE to eat animals, why not DEMAND the animal be raised, transported and slaughtered humanely?

Fact is, if people had to raise and kill every bite of flesh they consume, there would be a lot more vegetarians. 

And no, so called "humane veal", also known as "meadow", "free range", "rose" and other adorable names is not humane.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say you would beat a baby to the point of bleeding but say you wouldn't eat veal?
Click to expand...


What?!


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, and I've heard the horror stories.  I still eat it.  I refuse to watch the morbid videos that vegetarians like to post for fear that it would ruin my appetite.  Some animals are food.  I would also prefer a more humane method of killing them, but they are going to do it in the most efficient and cost effective way I assume.  A lot of other methods that might be more humane could also ruin the meat, or some of it anyway.  I don't see why they can't at least bonk them on the head first or something.  Or maybe they do . . . I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you don't know.
> You asssume.
> You choose to remain ignorant.
> And you still eat it.
> You CHOOSE to support absolutely mind numbing cruelty.
> 
> Strictly speaking, "some animals" are not food for humans. If you CHOOSE to eat animals, why not DEMAND the animal be raised, transported and slaughtered humanely?
> 
> Fact is, if people had to raise and kill every bite of flesh they consume, there would be a lot more vegetarians.
> 
> And no, so called "humane veal", also known as "meadow", "free range", "rose" and other adorable names is not humane.
Click to expand...


That's right.  I will continue to eat meat.  My grandparents were both raised on farms, both were/are meat eaters.  Yes, there is going to be some cruelty in the world.  The way we kill an animal really isn't any more cruel than getting their intestines eaten out by a lion while they're still alive, now is it?  It is the food chain, and we are at the top.


----------



## ChrisL

My grandmother used to wring chickens' necks with her bare hands.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say you would beat a baby to the point of bleeding but say you wouldn't eat veal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!
Click to expand...


Another Nfl Player adrian Peterson In Hot Water US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

But why is it okay to torture one kind of baby but not another?

Again, I would use my Puppy Test.

Would it be okay with you if a puppy was treated the way veal calves are?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> My grandmother used to wring chickens' necks with her bare hands.



Very humane.

The animal lived a relatively normal life and then, one day, BAM. Dead.

Wouldn't we all like to go like that?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, and I've heard the horror stories.  I still eat it.  I refuse to watch the morbid videos that vegetarians like to post for fear that it would ruin my appetite.  Some animals are food.  I would also prefer a more humane method of killing them, but they are going to do it in the most efficient and cost effective way I assume.  A lot of other methods that might be more humane could also ruin the meat, or some of it anyway.  I don't see why they can't at least bonk them on the head first or something.  Or maybe they do . . . I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you don't know.
> You asssume.
> You choose to remain ignorant.
> And you still eat it.
> You CHOOSE to support absolutely mind numbing cruelty.
> 
> Strictly speaking, "some animals" are not food for humans. If you CHOOSE to eat animals, why not DEMAND the animal be raised, transported and slaughtered humanely?
> 
> Fact is, if people had to raise and kill every bite of flesh they consume, there would be a lot more vegetarians.
> 
> And no, so called "humane veal", also known as "meadow", "free range", "rose" and other adorable names is not humane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  I will continue to eat meat.  My grandparents were both raised on farms, both were/are meat eaters.  Yes, there is going to be some cruelty in the world.  The way we kill an animal really isn't any more cruel than getting their intestines eaten out by a lion while they're still alive, now is it?  It is the food chain, and we are at the top.
Click to expand...


Lame excuse.

Non-human animals don't have choices.

We do.

We can choose whether or not to torture an animal.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say you would beat a baby to the point of bleeding but say you wouldn't eat veal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Nfl Player adrian Peterson In Hot Water US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> But why is it okay to torture one kind of baby but not another?
> 
> Again, I would use my Puppy Test.
> 
> Would it be okay with you if a puppy was treated the way veal calves are?
Click to expand...


They are NOT babies.  They are animals.  They are food.  Some animals are food and some eat them.  That is the way of nature.  A puppy (in OUR culture at least) is NOT food.  They are a pet.  

I love animals too, but I try to be realistic and keep things into perspective.  That is the difference between being able to remain sane and rational and taking things to an extreme.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to wring chickens' necks with her bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very humane.
> 
> The animal lived a relatively normal life and then, one day, BAM. Dead.
> 
> Wouldn't we all like to go like that?
Click to expand...


They don't know any better. They are NOT people.  They are animals that are born and bred for human consumption.  If you were hungry, you would NOT turn up your nose at such food either.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, and I've heard the horror stories.  I still eat it.  I refuse to watch the morbid videos that vegetarians like to post for fear that it would ruin my appetite.  Some animals are food.  I would also prefer a more humane method of killing them, but they are going to do it in the most efficient and cost effective way I assume.  A lot of other methods that might be more humane could also ruin the meat, or some of it anyway.  I don't see why they can't at least bonk them on the head first or something.  Or maybe they do . . . I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you don't know.
> You asssume.
> You choose to remain ignorant.
> And you still eat it.
> You CHOOSE to support absolutely mind numbing cruelty.
> 
> Strictly speaking, "some animals" are not food for humans. If you CHOOSE to eat animals, why not DEMAND the animal be raised, transported and slaughtered humanely?
> 
> Fact is, if people had to raise and kill every bite of flesh they consume, there would be a lot more vegetarians.
> 
> And no, so called "humane veal", also known as "meadow", "free range", "rose" and other adorable names is not humane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  I will continue to eat meat.  My grandparents were both raised on farms, both were/are meat eaters.  Yes, there is going to be some cruelty in the world.  The way we kill an animal really isn't any more cruel than getting their intestines eaten out by a lion while they're still alive, now is it?  It is the food chain, and we are at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame excuse.
> 
> Non-human animals don't have choices.
> 
> We do.
> 
> We can choose whether or not to torture an animal.
Click to expand...


That is not true.  There are PLENTY of people who don't have choices when it comes to their food.  Be thankful that you are a rich enough person to be able to choose your diet and don't knock on those who choose differently from you or who don't have any choices.


----------



## ChrisL

Besides, this thread is about a person asking for a simple recipe and NOT for you crazy vegetarians to start your grandstanding.  We meat eaters would as soon shoot you and add you to one of our courses.  Lol!  You probably all taste like lima beans though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say you would beat a baby to the point of bleeding but say you wouldn't eat veal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Nfl Player adrian Peterson In Hot Water US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> But why is it okay to torture one kind of baby but not another?
> 
> Again, I would use my Puppy Test.
> 
> Would it be okay with you if a puppy was treated the way veal calves are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are NOT babies.  They are animals.  They are food.  Some animals are food and some eat them.  That is the way of nature.  A puppy (in OUR culture at least) is NOT food.  They are a pet.
> 
> I love animals too, but I try to be realistic and keep things into perspective.  That is the difference between being able to remain sane and rational and taking things to an extreme.
Click to expand...


Do the calves know they are not babies?

I'm realistic too. That's why I say I know that people will eat dead animals. You would have to live in a cave not to know that eating dead animals is bad for you but people are going to go right on doing it.

I'm not saying you should stop eating dead animals. I saying, why not demand they be raised, transported and killed humanely?

And, you don't "love animals" You love pets.  You wouldn't stand for the same things being done to a puppy that you think nothing of being done to the animals on your plate. You simply choose to pretend you don't know about it or that its somehow necessary.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to wring chickens' necks with her bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very humane.
> 
> The animal lived a relatively normal life and then, one day, BAM. Dead.
> 
> Wouldn't we all like to go like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't know any better. They are NOT people.  They are animals that are born and bred for human consumption.  If you were hungry, you would NOT turn up your nose at such food either.
Click to expand...


They DO know if they are being tortured and that's what factory farming is - torture that you pay to have done for you. 

Do it yourself and see how you feel about it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had veal and it is amazing, but I have not eaten it in decades and never would again. Horrible the way they are raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, and I've heard the horror stories.  I still eat it.  I refuse to watch the morbid videos that vegetarians like to post for fear that it would ruin my appetite.  Some animals are food.  I would also prefer a more humane method of killing them, but they are going to do it in the most efficient and cost effective way I assume.  A lot of other methods that might be more humane could also ruin the meat, or some of it anyway.  I don't see why they can't at least bonk them on the head first or something.  Or maybe they do . . . I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you don't know.
> You asssume.
> You choose to remain ignorant.
> And you still eat it.
> You CHOOSE to support absolutely mind numbing cruelty.
> 
> Strictly speaking, "some animals" are not food for humans. If you CHOOSE to eat animals, why not DEMAND the animal be raised, transported and slaughtered humanely?
> 
> Fact is, if people had to raise and kill every bite of flesh they consume, there would be a lot more vegetarians.
> 
> And no, so called "humane veal", also known as "meadow", "free range", "rose" and other adorable names is not humane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  I will continue to eat meat.  My grandparents were both raised on farms, both were/are meat eaters.  Yes, there is going to be some cruelty in the world.  The way we kill an animal really isn't any more cruel than getting their intestines eaten out by a lion while they're still alive, now is it?  It is the food chain, and we are at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame excuse.
> 
> Non-human animals don't have choices.
> 
> We do.
> 
> We can choose whether or not to torture an animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true.  There are PLENTY of people who don't have choices when it comes to their food.  Be thankful that you are a rich enough person to be able to choose your diet and don't knock on those who choose differently from you or who don't have any choices.
Click to expand...


Animals do not get to choose what they eat. The lion cannot say that eating a still-living gazelle is cruel so he won't do it anymore. 

I have fed many live animals to other animals. I didn't make the rules but I do have to abide by them and that means some animals do indeed eat other animals. 

But, humans are omnivores and can choose what they eat and how it comes to arrive on their plate. 

If you make the choice to eat diseased and drug-laden factory farms animals, then accept that you are also paying people to torture them for their whole lives. 

THAT is what factory farming is and if that's okay with you, then own it. Stop trying to pretend its something that its not.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Besides, this thread is about a person asking for a simple recipe and NOT for you crazy vegetarians to start your grandstanding.  We meat eaters would as soon shoot you and add you to one of our courses.  Lol!  You probably all taste like lima beans though.



I didn't bring it up. I simply replied to a post. 

No, Chris, you would not be able to shoot your own food. And, if you did, that's just the beginning. You would still have to gut and clean it. I've gutted and cleaned a lot of dead animals and I can tell you its not very enjoyable. How many have to gutted and cleaned? 

I've hit a nerve and you don't like it. I understand that and honestly, I'm sorry. But, I a lot sorrier for the BILLIONS of animals tortured and killed for our convenience.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, this thread is about a person asking for a simple recipe and NOT for you crazy vegetarians to start your grandstanding.  We meat eaters would as soon shoot you and add you to one of our courses.  Lol!  You probably all taste like lima beans though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bring it up. I simply replied to a post.
> 
> No, Chris, you would not be able to shoot your own food. And, if you did, that's just the beginning. You would still have to gut and clean it. I've gutted and cleaned a lot of dead animals and I can tell you its not very enjoyable. How many have to gutted and cleaned?
> 
> I've hit a nerve and you don't like it. I understand that and honestly, I'm sorry. But, I a lot sorrier for the BILLIONS of animals tortured and killed for our convenience.
Click to expand...


Like I mentioned earlier, you are using a computer.  Therefore, you are also using animal products.  Many things that you use every single day are made from animal products.  The only difference is you aren't consuming the animal for sustenance.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, this thread is about a person asking for a simple recipe and NOT for you crazy vegetarians to start your grandstanding.  We meat eaters would as soon shoot you and add you to one of our courses.  Lol!  You probably all taste like lima beans though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bring it up. I simply replied to a post.
> 
> No, Chris, you would not be able to shoot your own food. And, if you did, that's just the beginning. You would still have to gut and clean it. I've gutted and cleaned a lot of dead animals and I can tell you its not very enjoyable. How many have to gutted and cleaned?
> 
> I've hit a nerve and you don't like it. I understand that and honestly, I'm sorry. But, I a lot sorrier for the BILLIONS of animals tortured and killed for our convenience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, you are using a computer.  Therefore, you are also using animal products.  Many things that you use every single day are made from animal products.  The only difference is you aren't consuming the animal for sustenance.
Click to expand...


My diet is far from perfect and I never said I eat no animal products but you make a good point. Slaughterhouse by-products are so common, its all but impossible to live a truly "vegan" life.  I do eat eggs from a local person who has chickens that are actually running free. When I go out, I almost have to eat some dairy but I never buy it. 

If there are 8 things we can do to make this world a better place and you're doing 5 of them, who am I to say you're not doing enough?

We each have our comfort zone. For some, that means eating factory farmed animals they know are literally tortured. I constantly ask myself if I would be okay with something if it were being done to a puppy. 

That's what works for me. YMMV.


----------



## woolster22

Coloradomtnman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cooked Veal before and I am eager to try, anyone have any recipes they care to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really eat veal often, but I do sometimes buy ground veal and add it to hamburger meat and ground pork and make meatballs out of it.  They are really good.  I just make them like I would normally make meatballs, but they just seem more tasty when you add three meats instead of just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mix the veal with other meats and make it into meatballs?!
> 
> Sacrilege!!!  Burn her!  Burrrrrrrn herrrrrrrrrrrr!
Click to expand...


That's how I was taught at a high end Italian restaurant. Pork/veal/beef. Can also be purchased at most supermarkets as "meatball mix." Personally, I like to buy them separately, ensuring the ratios in looking for, rather than the pork heavy product supermarkets sell.


----------



## woolster22

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, this thread is about a person asking for a simple recipe and NOT for you crazy vegetarians to start your grandstanding.  We meat eaters would as soon shoot you and add you to one of our courses.  Lol!  You probably all taste like lima beans though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bring it up. I simply replied to a post.
> 
> No, Chris, you would not be able to shoot your own food. And, if you did, that's just the beginning. You would still have to gut and clean it. I've gutted and cleaned a lot of dead animals and I can tell you its not very enjoyable. How many have to gutted and cleaned?
> 
> I've hit a nerve and you don't like it. I understand that and honestly, I'm sorry. But, I a lot sorrier for the BILLIONS of animals tortured and killed for our convenience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, you are using a computer.  Therefore, you are also using animal products.  Many things that you use every single day are made from animal products.  The only difference is you aren't consuming the animal for sustenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My diet is far from perfect and I never said I eat no animal products but you make a good point. Slaughterhouse by-products are so common, its all but impossible to live a truly "vegan" life.  I do eat eggs from a local person who has chickens that are actually running free. When I go out, I almost have to eat some dairy but I never buy it.
> 
> If there are 8 things we can do to make this world a better place and you're doing 5 of them, who am I to say you're not doing enough?
> 
> We each have our comfort zone. For some, that means eating factory farmed animals they know are literally tortured. I constantly ask myself if I would be okay with something if it were being done to a puppy.
> 
> That's what works for me. YMMV.
Click to expand...

Rationalize much? Lol. What do you think about wild caught fish?


----------

